

A implementation of lists in ANSI C for any type - lerax
https://github.com/ryukinix/lists-in-c

======
lerax
This work was made for a college project and my learning, although I still
consider me a new programmer in C's universe. I believe the implementation
appears good, but I would want a feedback.

Give a try! The implementation was divided in 'dynamic' and 'static'.

